
Understanding the Network Interface Card - signa11
https://loomcom.com/blog/0118_understanding_the_ni_card.html
======
Aloha
I've been following this project for roughly the whole time he's been working
on it.

He's made some pretty incredible progress - from scratch, he's done the
following:

* A complete WE32k processor emulator

* A complete 3B2/400 Emulator

* A complete BLIT (5620) Terminal Emulator

The fact that I can have a complete SysVR3 system now, which is important for
unix history, is very very cool.

